# Mystery barrel



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Can anyone ID this barrel i.e. what model Remington it fits? Might hcf have been sawed off n choke soldered on...mystery. Know it's a 20 ga.


----------



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Found what Mossberg pump it fit. Sold it too.


----------



## jamijwalker (12 mo ago)

If it's no secret, how much did it sell for?


----------

